# would you suck salary for JRich



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>New Orleans Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Jamaal Magloire
6-11 C from Kentucky
11.7 ppg, 8.9 rpg, 1.3 apg in 30.6 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Jason Richardson
6-6 SG from Michigan State
21.6 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 3.9 apg in 37.8 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Adonal Foyle
6-10 C from Colgate
4.5 ppg, 5.5 rpg, 0.7 apg in 21.8 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +14.4 ppg, +2.5 rpg, and +3.3 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Golden State Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Jason Richardson
6-6 SG from Michigan State
21.6 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 3.9 apg in 37.8 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Adonal Foyle
6-10 C from Colgate
4.5 ppg, 5.5 rpg, 0.7 apg in 21.8 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Jamaal Magloire
6-11 C from Kentucky
11.7 ppg, 8.9 rpg, 1.3 apg in 30.6 minutes</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -14.4 ppg, -2.5 rpg, and -3.3 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_s>Successful Scenario</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_s>Due to Golden State being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. Golden State had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



Assuming Foyle is scrubbish in preseason, couldnt a buyout be reached so he wont count against the cap in the future?

Paul, Smith and Richardson, w/ West and Brown up from doesnt sound too bad.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

NO WAY!!!!, i definatly not like Richardson, we already have smith and Macas at SG, we just dont need him and big contract


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

you gotta be crazy, I would do this in a heartbeat. J-rich, although shares the position with smith and shaggy, is one of the most underrated players in the league. Look at the numbers he put up last season, he could potentially be a top 15 player in the league this year, and that doesn't take into account the marketable way he plays the game. Foyle is doodoo, but the new outlook on our team would be amazing. I would have NO problem with playing Smith at SF if we got J-rich, because rich has been working on his defense, it would be plausible to have them trade off on defense if their playing a team with a high caliber SF like mcgrady. The thing is, GS would never do this, because they are gonna be a serious run and gun team next year, and magloire would clog up the entire system. We need to look at trading magloire to a team like the lakers, jazz, or maybe cleveland if Big Z gets an injury next season.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Tooeasy said:


> and magloire would clog up the entire system. We need to look at trading magloire to a team like the lakers, jazz, or maybe cleveland if Big Z gets an injury next season.


forget about the deal. Let me say this in general. The warriors would love to add another bigman upfront. The warriors would love to add Magloire. They want to be solid in the front court trust me. With teams like Denver and San An. they need to be. He would be the piece they are looking for up there to go along with Murphy. This is a deal that could give the Warriors the piece they want and basically dump a lot of salary. They paid a lot more for Richardson then they wanted too, but with the BYC thing, they could dump all the salary onto NO and get a piece they want. Id say this deal would be dead in the water because your owner wouldnt foot the bill.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

The Warriors wouldn't do this. They are upgrading pretty good at the Center position, but they are downgrading from the SG position considerably. 

Now, for the Hornets, Foyle and Richardson are due a little over 100 million dollars combined, so that's another thing to think about.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Magloire, Murphy, Dunleavy, and a backcourt of either Pietrus and Davis or Davis And Fisher. Not to mention with all the salary they moved they could go out and sign a guy like Jaric, who wanted to play for Denver, but Kiki apparently would rather wait on Finley. Or they with a lot more money available to spend, so they could trade for a SG. You said it 100 million they are dumping. And not only do they acquire a Center, they also acquire the means to go out and get another player like Jaric or trade for a talented shooting guard.

its not just that they acquire Magloire, its the amount of money they are dumping. If i was the warriors and I had an opportunity to dump that bad contract, pick up the center I was looking for, and then sign Jaric. I'd do it in a second.

So technically they could be looking at a lineup of 
C Magloire, PF Murphy, SF Dunleavy, G Davis, G Jaric.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

What about... Mags and West for Rasheed????


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> forget about the deal. Let me say this in general. *The warriors would love to add another bigman upfront.* The warriors would love to add Magloire. They want to be solid in the front court trust me. With teams like Denver and San An. they need to be. He would be the piece they are looking for up there to go along with Murphy. This is a deal that could give the Warriors the piece they want and basically dump a lot of salary. They paid a lot more for Richardson then they wanted too, but with the BYC thing, they could dump all the salary onto NO and get a piece they want. Id say this deal would be dead in the water because your owner wouldnt foot the bill.


Wrong on the bolded part. This is a terrible trade. If anyone on the Warriors gets traded, it's Mike Dunleavy, not Jason Richardson. He is the player question marks and an extension coming up. He is the player whose defensive abilities are sorely lacking and he is very inconsistent. Richardson is much more important for the team than Dunleavy. Not only that, The Warriors are fine up front, with Foyle, Biedrins, Murphy, Diogu, Zarko, and Taft (NBDL). Biedrins is something special, Diogu is solid, Foyle is the shotblocker/big defender, Murphy is the jump shooter and rebonder, and Zarko has insane guard-like skills for a man his size. If the Warriors trade for a big man, which I find highly unlikely, they will certainly give up a player like Murphy. I don't see why the Hornets do this either.



> its not just that they acquire Magloire, its the amount of money they are dumping. If i was the warriors and I had an opportunity to dump that bad contract, pick up the center I was looking for, and then sign Jaric. I'd do it in a second.


If they really want to save money, they will deal Dunleavy or let him walk come FA time.



> What about... Mags and West for Rasheed????


Pistons get robbed here.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

FanOfAll8472 said:


> Murphy, Diogu,
> .


a PF and a rookie PF is all they have up front worth mentioning right now. Diogu was a stretch at that pick. Everyone including Diogu basically is unproven (murphy is a proven talented PF when healthy). Foyle is a worthless piece of ****. Magloire is an allstar. The Warriors would dump all that money for a center in a heartbeat. you just like richardson and dont want him to go. fine. but to ship out a 100 million for an all star center makes sense. I would do that. Ask memphis, a wing is a dime a dozen. Another one can be signed or traded for.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> a PF and a rookie PF is all they have up front worth mentioning right now. Diogu was a stretch at that pick. Everyone including Diogu basically is unproven (murphy is a proven talented PF when healthy). Foyle is a worthless piece of ****. Magloire is an allstar. The Warriors would dump all that money for a center in a heartbeat. you just like richardson and dont want him to go. fine. but to ship out a 100 million for an all star center makes sense. I would do that. Ask memphis, a wing is a dime a dozen. Another one can be signed or traded for.


They're 2 PF's, and what's your point? Positions are generally moot these days in the NBA, and this case is no exception (only Shaq, Curry, Big Z, Magloire, Yao, likely Bogut are dominant in the post because of size). Not only that, you obviously missed Biedrins after he started receiving playing time. His contributions - hustle, altered shots, steals, loose balls, physical play won't appear on the stat sheet, but he's going to be a defensive stud, count on that. There's a lot skill - proven - and potential in the young big men of Warriors. Why stunt the growth of these young big men for an all-star center in the East before Shaq arrived? Don't get me wrong, I like Magloire a lot and he's a very good player, but the Warriors have a load of young bigs; none of them are stars, none of them may even make an All-Star game, but they do their jobs and they fit well with the team. Did you watch the Warriors after they got Baron Davis? They were a very good team, going I believe 18-10. A matured Biedrins (more interior defense), an actual post scorer (Diogu), a matured Pietrus, and more time to practice together will make the team even better, a contender for the playoffs. 

Foyle's contributions are vastly underappreciated; he receives a lot of flak for that contract, which is terrible, but the team needs him to rebound and block shots and that's what he does. There is plenty of scoring and offense, but when the team has defensive liabilities in Murphy and Dunleavy, the team needs Foyle. His play, like most everyone, improved when Baron Davis arrived in town.

I don't know why you keep mentioning money. Money isn't an issue right now. If it was, the Warriors would not have signed Fisher and Foyle and would not have traded for Baron Davis and his large contract. If Golden States deals JRich and Foyle for Magloire, they lose a lot of perimeter scoring, defense, depth, and the #1 option on offense, while further congesting the big men spots. Honestly, I never liked JRich until last year. I felt his game was far too limited; he always went for dunks, his shot still needed improvement, his defense was improving but average. Last year, he really won me over. He improved in all those areas. His tough defense, his rebounding from the 2 spot, his scoring - post up, screens, spot up, iso, are extremely vital to the Warriors. Wing player ARE a dime in a dozen, but it would be most difficult to find somebody who contributed as much to the Warriors as JRich. Of the players who are/were available during this offseason, I can name two - Joe Johnson and Paul Pierce. Even though I once disliked JRich, I don't want JRich to leave now, that's true. But that's because he's become extremely important to the Warriors.

But I digress. On second thought, the Hornets might pull the trigger on this trade, only because Richardson is a bit higher than the market value for Magloire right now. They might back off due to salaries, but JRich and Foyle are better than Battier and Wright (which would probably require a future first to be fair) or Radmanovic. Richardson may only be 6'5", but he's strong and can guard most 3s. JR Smith isn't ready to play 3 IMO.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

when we have to start defending our players with "things they do that dont show up on the stat sheet" I mean come on. Magloire is a huge upgrade. Bottomline, when you battle the Spurs, he is a guy you need. 

And trust me if you are thinking playoffs you better be thinking how do i deal with the spurs. As a denver fan thats why I want a good 2 guard. 

I love how you defended all your bigs. Some are scrubs. Some have potiental. One is a rookie. And you have one talented when healthy PF. That statement is the truth of the matter. And i really dont think you disagree with that.

As for Jrich. Sure he is a dunk champion. He could put butts in the seats in NO.

And as for the salary dump. You say the warriors dont need to dump it. I'm not disagreeing with that. Its that I dont think they actually have an opportunity like that. If they did, even when loosing Jrich they improve their team, and get a supervaluable true center, a guy who is actually worth every cent they paid foyle.

but i think we feel completely different about this. I believe NO is just way to cheap to do it. And you think the Warriors wouldnt do it. The NBA is a business, and this makes the warriors better and gives NO fans a reason to show up. Thats pretty much how it is. Its just too pricey for the cheap owner to touch.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> when we have to start defending our players with "things they do that dont show up on the stat sheet" I mean come on. Magloire is a huge upgrade. Bottomline, when you battle the Spurs, he is a guy you need.
> 
> And trust me if you are thinking playoffs you better be thinking how do i deal with the spurs. As a denver fan thats why I want a good 2 guard.
> 
> I love how you defended all your bigs. Some are scrubs. Some have potiental. One is a rookie. And you have one talented when healthy PF. That statement is the truth of the matter. And i really dont think you disagree with that.


Sounds weak eh? It wouldn't sound weak if you saw the Warriors play with Baron Davis. You would KNOW the Warriors don't need to give up one of their best players for a center. The way you speak, I question if you saw the Warriors with Baron. Instead, you resort to the good 'ole semantics trick. I can only help you so far.

Is Foyle a scrub? If he's a starter and playing 30 minutes, yes, he's probably the worst starting center in the league (depends on who Atlanta starts). But his minutes are going down next year and in about 20 mpg, he's not a scrub. Put him on a team that struggles to score and he's a scrub in those 20 minutes, but he won't be when he's blocking shots, defending the best post scorer, and grabbing rebounds, which is what the Warriors need him to do. Just like Othella Harrington was a scrub on the Bulls until Curry went down and they needed his post scoring. You exaggerate Murphy's injury problems. He isn't Marcus Camby. I agree there's a lot of potential with the others - Biedrins, Zarko, well not really Diogu. But there's also a high skill level among them. Their strengths mesh together well. The Warriors are planning on developing these players, not bringing in Magloire to take time away from them. The biggest problem with the Warrior big men is the lack of post defense when Foyle leaves the game or Biedrins is not in the game, but that is where development and maturation of Biedrins and especially Murphy come in. Ridiculous idea to stunt their growth. It's analgous to drafting Channing Frye to Boston and then trading Paul Pierce for Ben Wallace and filler. AJ, Perkins, and Frye would have to kiss goodbye to playing time. Hello?

Btw, the Warriors aren't at the same stage as the Nuggets. Making the playoffs is a realistic goal. Making it past the first round is another somewhat practical goal. Collect talent first (especially since the Warriors have been in the cellar for years), worry about matchups later.



> As for Jrich. Sure he is a dunk champion. He could put butts in the seats in NO.


He could do a lot more than just put butts in the seats. But JR Smith could become similar to JRich. He needs a LOT of work on rounding out his game - rebounding, passing, shot selection, mid-range game, off-ball work, posting up, defense. Potential is there, athletic ability is there.



> And as for the salary dump. You say the warriors dont need to dump it. I'm not disagreeing with that. Its that I dont think they actually have an opportunity like that. If they did, even when loosing Jrich they improve their team, and get a supervaluable true center, a guy who is actually worth every cent they paid foyle.


When the Warriors find a backup PG, they can use the amnesty clause on Fisher. Or alternatively, when one of the bigs mature (would have to be Biedrins or Murphy), they can also release Foyle. Losing JRich, the #1 scoring option, would not help the team. Perimeter defense would be lost, offense in almost every way would be lost, chemistry would be lost. I love Pietrus, but he's a couple years away from replacing JRich. He's close to overtaking Dunleavy though.



> but i think we feel completely different about this. I believe NO is just way to cheap to do it. And you think the Warriors wouldnt do it. The NBA is a business, and this makes the warriors better and gives NO fans a reason to show up. Thats pretty much how it is. Its just too pricey for the cheap owner to touch.


You've yet to prove how this will make the Warriors better. You just spew stuff about Magloire improving the center position, which he will, but he stunts the young players. You have yet to properly address the loss of JRich, who will be very hard to replace. I'm sure almost all Warrior fans would not go through with this trade.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

None of your young bigs (and im not talking about murphy) will ever be as good as Magloire. Denver did a half assed job of developing Skita, Detriot is doing an awful job of developing darko. And those were guys that came into the league with higher expectations than the players you are talking about. Winning teams play guys that can get the job done now.

Just look around. All the contenders have a great frontline. Shaq Haslem, and now Walker. Wallace Wallace Dice. Duncan, Nazr, or Horry or whoever. Camby, Nene, Kmart. 

Your weak up front seriously weak. When guys like Zach Randolph, Duncan,Shaq, JO, etc etc, come into town. they are going to enjoy playing a weak frontline. Foyle isnt going to stop them. Murphy stays on them the whole time he would foul out. 

You might get to the playoffs with your current roster. But i think you would be kinda like Memphis. lot of good wings and smaller skilled guys. Even a good power forward, but then youve got to remember Murphy is no Gasol. And you dont have anyone as good as Swift or Wright. So your weaker than Memphis was upfront easily. So when I look at the Warriors I still see a very flawed team.

As for me watching them after they acquired BD. Only when they were playing a contending team. Because quite frankily, I really didnt give a **** about teams with no chance to make the playoffs.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> None of your young bigs (and im not talking about murphy) will ever be as good as Magloire. Denver did a half assed job of developing Skita, Detriot is doing an awful job of developing darko. And those were guys that came into the league with higher expectations than the players you are talking about. Winning teams play guys that can get the job done now.
> 
> Just look around. All the contenders have a great frontline. Shaq Haslem, and now Walker. Wallace Wallace Dice. Duncan, Nazr, or Horry or whoever. Camby, Nene, Kmart.
> 
> ...



:laugh: You should've said that at the start, because otherwise I wouldn't have wasted my time. You still fail to understand the fact that Warriors have the time and patience to develop the bigs. There isn't the pressure to win now and play the best players. And time and time again, you refuse to address the loss of JRich. Why didn't you just flat out say that you didn't watch the Warriors enough to guage the talent level and you don't understand the situation they are in?


----------



## LeBrosh06 (Aug 12, 2005)

Keep Magloire! Canada Pride! Richardsons ft% is worse than Magloires fg% lol.


----------



## LeBrosh06 (Aug 12, 2005)

I don't think Golden State is that stupid. Jamaal is worth about 2 basketballs right now (maybe MO Pete.)


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

bull****... jamaal is not bad


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Minni also needs a SF maybe theyll trade KG for George Lynch


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Dodigago said:


> Minni also needs a SF maybe theyll trade KG for George Lynch


Haha knowing the Hornets we'd send Lynch to Minni with a fricken bow on his head if Minni asked us nicely. We gave Baron Davis away!


----------

